
What is my public IP? - wormwold
https://public-ip.info/
======
ntw1103
I normally use [http://icanhazip.com/](http://icanhazip.com/) which does
support ipv6. This could be useful though, as it provides the Geo-location.

------
geonik
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+my+public+ip](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+my+public+ip)

------
steffann
No IPv6, no support for Unicode in city names. This site needs some major
improvement. The geo location is nice though.

------
xinem
No IPv6 support - 2016. :(

------
namtrac
curl -s whatismyip.akamai.com

------
0xbin
dig +short myip.opendns.com @208.67.220.220

